# Divulgador Técnico



## lisi

Buenas!
Alguien me podría decir cuál sería el término correcto en inglés para "Divulgador Técnico".

Gracias


----------



## aurilla

¿Qué labor realiza un "divulgador técnico"?


----------



## EmilyD

Perhaps *technical reporter*


----------



## lisi

Bueno es la persona que se encarga de las actividades de promulgacíón de educación sanitaria .


----------



## EmilyD

two more possibilities are: * Health promoter *and *Health educator*


----------



## lisi

Thankyou very much Emily.


----------



## danifart

Divulgador científico = popularizer of science / scientific popularizer / science journalist / science broadcaster


----------



## k-in-sc

Science writer, science reporter


----------



## danifart

I am not entirely sure about science writer k-in-sc. IMHO, "Divulgar" doesn't specify the method by which the information is broadcasted. There might be a scientific popularizer on a TV show for example and yet he/she could not be a writer at all.


----------



## k-in-sc

A broadcast reporter would be a science reporter too. I have never heard anyone called a "scientific popularizer."


----------



## danifart

I agree, my mistake sorry. It would be "science popularizer"


----------



## k-in-sc

Never heard that either.


----------



## danifart

Neither did I, but a quick google search shows both (science and scientific (the latter much less common) popularizer) are widely used at least in writting.


----------



## k-in-sc

(writing)
Is that where you're getting it? It's not a job description.


----------



## danifart

Yes it is. What I've read in those articles matches what I understand by "divulgador científico". A person (generally a journalist) who understands specific fields of science and is able to extract conclusions and talk or write about it in an optimal tradeoff by using popular language but hiding the inherent underlying complexity


----------



## k-in-sc

= science writer


----------



## SolAguila

k-in-sc said:


> Science writer, science reporter



From where did you get *Science*?... I would say *technical writers*.


----------



## k-in-sc

*Where *did I get "science? Responding to #7.
A technical writer writes technical manuals.


----------



## SolAguila

k-in-sc said:


> *Where *did I get "science? Responding to #7.
> A technical writer writes technical manuals.



Now tecnico becomes a cientifico...?, strange. Anyway, I would still say Technical writer.


----------



## k-in-sc

But it wouldn't be correct.


----------



## SolAguila

k-in-sc said:


> But it wouldn't be correct.



Neither Science... well, more context then.


----------



## Ecuanime

"Técnico" could also mean expert or specialist

I agree with emilyd on #5

And on second thought,

Since a "divulgador" divulges or helps to spread information, you can call the person a (Health) Information Specialist


----------

